# Need a Headset under 1k. Purpose: Movies and Music



## Vyom (Feb 16, 2013)

Let me first start by saying that I have no idea of headphone/headset. (I don't even know the difference between them. I think Headphone + mic = Headset. But then why are some products categorized under Headphones have mics!  )

I been using cheap Rs 150-200 local headsets all these years. And for the last year been using my phone's headphone. But now I want a taste of good headphone/headset. So this time I am ready to buy one for under Rs 1000. And after searching for a good one on FK, I am square one. Too many brands. Too many options.
I have no idea if local brands like Logitech/iBall should be considered. And I don't know if buying a low-end but renowned brand like Philips is worth too. So I need help.

My main purpose would be to listen to movies and occasional music. Gaming is not a preference. Can I have options for headphones with Bass in my budget?!

Update: Headphone bought. *Sennheiser HD 201* 
Post: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/audio/170275-need-headset-under-1k-purpose-movies-music.html#post1855048


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Do you need a mic?

And second, are you open to the idea of IEMs? Do you need a headphone or will an earphone do?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 17, 2013)

i think OP needs mic also


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 17, 2013)

@Vyom

How about SkullCandy IEMs. It's too good and bass is nice.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> @Vyom
> 
> How about SkullCandy IEMs. It's too good and bass is nice.


You too?


----------



## aaruni (Feb 17, 2013)

I think Vyom forgot to mention in his thread that he doesn't want IEMs, proper headset, iirc, he said he needed video chatting too. (on irc).

my suggestion - *www.flipkart.com/iball-rocky-headset/p/itmczcpveym4phyh?pid=ACCCWPDRN5YFGRMJ&ref=f74e5e98-31c0-4b13-99f9-2e8bc690dda4&srno=t_1&otracker=from-search&query=iball%20rocky


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> You too?



I don't understand why facepalm?


----------



## Nanducob (Feb 17, 2013)

For me,SoundMagic es 18 was a good upgrade from the headsets that came with Nokia/Samsung,though it lacks a mic,but sounds great.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> I don't understand why facepalm?


Skullcandy headsets are cr@p, really bad, if you think they sound good wait till you hear a soundmagic set.


----------



## furious_gamer (Feb 17, 2013)

^^ I don't know the exact model number, but that one was good. I am not comparing with SoundMagic, but i felt for such low price Skull Candy offers decent performance. The one i am talking about costs me around 600 bucks.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 17, 2013)

Buy a cheap one for chatting,save up again then buy a good one for movies/music.And buy something which covers your whole ears.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I don't know the exact model number, but that one was good. I am not comparing with SoundMagic, but i felt for such low price Skull Candy offers decent performance. The one i am talking about costs me around 600 bucks.


Soundmagic is better overall than skullcandy, previously I used to think my Sony XB series IEM was great, then I heard soundmagic


----------



## 5fusion (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Skullcandy headsets are cr@p, really bad, if you think they sound good wait till you hear a soundmagic set.


 Soundmagic blows away everything around them in whatever price range they fall in
@vyom.. better get an iem than a full size headphone in that budget


----------



## Minion (Feb 17, 2013)

furious_gamer said:


> ^^ I don't know the exact model number, but that one was good. I am not comparing with SoundMagic, but i felt for such low price Skull Candy offers decent performance. The one i am talking about costs me around 600 bucks.



Sound Magic ES18 will only cost you 550 bucks.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2013)

I am dazzled by the burst of sudden replies in under about an hour! I went to market today, but decided not to purchase any headset without any suggestions from this thread. So thanks everyone.



tkin said:


> Do you need a mic?
> And second, are you open to the idea of IEMs? Do you need a headphone or will an earphone do?



No. I was using my phone's IEM (LG P500) for about a year now. Now I need a headset.



furious_gamer said:


> How about SkullCandy IEMs. It's too good and bass is nice.



See above.



axes2t2 said:


> Buy a cheap one for chatting,save up again then buy a good one for movies/music.And buy something which covers your whole ears.



Yes, I am looking for something which covers my whole ears. But no I don't want to save for later. I intend to buy now.



5fusion said:


> @vyom.. better get an iem than a full size headphone in that budget



If I consider a budget of 1000 in front of 150-200 which I was spending till now, I think it's a good budget! 



Minion said:


> Sound Magic ES18 will only cost you 550 bucks.



That's a good headphone, but I need head set. 

I might have to go for iBall Rocky suggested by Aaruni, if there are no other options in this budget!


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I am dazzled by the burst of sudden replies in under about an hour! I went to market today, but decided not to purchase any headset without any suggestions from this thread. So thanks everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Raise budget and get this: Sennheiser HD 201 Headphone | eBay

Anything less is worthless, better save the cash and buy that later.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Raise budget and get this: Sennheiser HD 201 Headphone | eBay
> 
> Anything less is worthless, better save the cash and buy that later.



I understand that that Sennheiser is a good headphone. But it have got mixed reviews on FK. Bass doesn't seem to be at par with the price! Also, lack of mic is a deal breaker. I expect a mic at this price point!

So are there no other good choices?


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I understand that that Sennheiser is a good headphone. But it have got mixed reviews on FK. Bass doesn't seem to be at par with the price! Also, lack of mic is a deal breaker. I expect a mic at this price point!
> 
> So are there no other good choices?


For this budget the only HP you'll get are zebronics, frontech, iball, try them on, they lack bass, treble and high and are guaranteed to break after 6 months else full refund


----------



## Neo (Feb 17, 2013)

tkin said:


> Raise budget and get this: Sennheiser HD 201 Headphone | eBay
> 
> Anything less is worthless, better save the cash and buy that later.



This. I won't call this as a headset for audiophiles, but its the best at your budget.
Or you cab save up a little more and get 202


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2013)

Ain't that true! I have on an average bought at least one low end headphones each year for the past 4 years. Didn't buy last year, since voice from the default headphone of my phone was great, with great bass.

I was just asking whether we have more choices around 1k with mic with them. If not, I will keep HD 201 in consideration. One thing which also surprise me is the difference of prices between ebay and FK!


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Ain't that true! I have on an average bought at least one low end headphones each year for the past 4 years. Didn't buy last year, since voice from the default headphone of my phone was great, with great bass.
> 
> I was just asking whether we have more choices around 1k with mic with them. If not, I will keep HD 201 in consideration. One thing which also surprise me is the difference of prices between ebay and FK!


FK always charges more for most stuff, except laptops, some mobiles etc.


----------



## 5fusion (Feb 17, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Didn't buy last year, since voice from the default headphone of my phone was great, with great bass.


then my friend i am afraid you are  unaware of what is called good sound.



Vyom said:


> If I consider a budget of 1000 in front of 150-200 which I was spending till now, I think it's a good budget!
> 
> I might have to go for iBall Rocky suggested by Aaruni, if there are no other options in this budget!


the budget is not enough for even a decent sounding headphones as per audiophilic standards. Since movies are the preference and not music and you are considering brands like iBall, i presume sound quality is not at all concerned or a priority.
You have these options and i have no clue how they sound and i doubt they sound any better than HD201--
>Philips SHL3000 Over-the-ear Headphones - Philips: Flipkart.com
>Philips SBCHP400 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com
>Sony MDR-MA100 - Sony: Flipkart.com

Even Senns HD 201 is not that great but the best in your budget. you can get to listen to some in stores like Reliance Digital.


----------



## Vyom (Feb 17, 2013)

5fusion said:


> then my friend i am afraid you are  unaware of what is called good sound.


Not exactly. The default pair of headphones that came with the phone was really good. Of course, not comparable to the sets which audiophiles have though. But it really has a good bass.


5fusion said:


> the budget is not enough for even a decent sounding headphones as per audiophilic standards. Since movies are the preference and not music and you are considering brands like iBall, i presume sound quality is not at all concerned or a priority.
> You have these options and i have no clue how they sound and i doubt they sound any better than HD201--
> >Philips SHL3000 Over-the-ear Headphones - Philips: Flipkart.com
> >Philips SBCHP400 Headphone - Philips: Flipkart.com
> ...



Well, many thanks for giving more choices. But again none of them have a mic. Are there no good options of headsets which have inbuilt mics, even under 1.5k? If not I may have to consider buying a separate mic.


----------



## tkin (Feb 17, 2013)

Vyom said:


> Not exactly. The default pair of headphones that came with the phone was really good. Of course, not comparable to the sets which audiophiles have though. But it really has a good bass.
> 
> 
> Well, many thanks for giving more choices. But again none of them have a mic. Are there no good options of headsets which have inbuilt mics, even under 1.5k? If not I may have to consider buying a separate mic.


It starts from 3-4k upwards, gaming headsets only, as audiophiiles do not care about mics, gaming headsets like Vengeance or Kave have good audio, IEM wise there's Klipsch S4i.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 17, 2013)

I second iBall Rocky, it's the best VFM Headphones + Mic you'll get, build quality is nice ( although the rubber coating turns a bit oily if kept in the open unused for 3 months  

Sound quality is very nice, of course i won't compare it with 1k headphones, but at 400 its more than good.

Mic works nice, no qualms.

Using it since 2009.

Sennheiser HD201 not worth the price , my roommate has it, clarity is there but treble is so sharp it hurts sometimes, bass not significant at all. The exorbitant pricing is only because of the Sennheiser name.


----------



## sygeek (Feb 18, 2013)

You can't have the best of both worlds at that price budget, either sacrifice the music quality or the mic.


----------



## axes2t2 (Feb 18, 2013)

axes2t2 said:


> Buy a cheap one for chatting,save up again then buy a good one for movies/music.


.....


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2013)

Thanks all of you to separately me find my next headphone. As much as loosing weight from my wallet hurt me, I finally settled with Sennheiser HD 201. Well, I do needed a mic, so bought a cheap mic separately.

Costed me: *Rs. 1530.*

Pics: 

*i.minus.com/is00ivfHbjNEt.jpg

*i.minus.com/ibpyFRnmIsudW9.jpg

Now. I only have one problem. I am not finding sound satisfactory. Is there some settings which needs to be done? Graphic equalizer have too much options.

What will be best way to calibrate/optimize sound?


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Umm, how much did you say you paid for it again? HD201 just got a price drop.
Sennheiser HD 201 Headphone,Over-the-head Design,3.5 mm Headphone Jack,Wired | eBay

And HD201 is not that good of a HP, we suggested it cause the rest are worse, try some eq settings, try soft rock or techno.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2013)

I don't really trust ebay. The old link still says above 1300 (Sennheiser HD 201 Headphone | eBay).

In mediamonkey, sound is too low, at the maximum setting.
In VLC, sound is too harsh. Too much noise.

Update: I think I made a bit progress. Volume was low from taskbar itself! 
And Rock preset of equalizer in mediamonkey sounds good.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I don't really trust ebay. The old link still says above 1300 (Sennheiser HD 201 Headphone | eBay).
> 
> In mediamonkey, sound is too low, at the maximum setting.
> In VLC, sound is too harsh. Too much noise.
> ...


Good


----------



## Vyom (Mar 3, 2013)

I wanted to hear from some of the audiophiles here. What music player and tools they use to listen music? And what settings do they use for setting graphic equalizer.

One more doubt I have is that while using equalizer we are modifying the sound. But how do we get the most optimal setting for us to hear the sound the way it was recorded or the way artist wanted to hear us?

PS: Listening to my fav Lucky Ali on VLC. Sound is good.


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2013)

Vyom said:


> I wanted to hear from some of the audiophiles here. What music player and tools they use to listen music? And what settings do they use for setting graphic equalizer.
> 
> One more doubt I have is that while using equalizer we are modifying the sound. But how do we get the most optimal setting for us to hear the sound the way it was recorded or the way artist wanted to hear us?
> 
> PS: Listening to my fav Lucky Ali on VLC. Sound is good.


VLC audio is not good, I use WMP and Songbird, and I use custom eq settings based on trial and error.


----------

